# Am i crazy?



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

All I can say is you are a Gem! It is hard to imagine someone just deciding that they can no longer look after their beloved Goldens. I can understand if life really through you a curveball with your health, etc. but geez - it is hard to fathom.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

So you have 2 now and are thinking of adding 2 more? If you have the time, space, money and inclination to have 4 dogs, I say go for it! It's very big-hearted of you to want to open your home to Goldens in need. I keep saying I'd have a whole herd of Goldens if I had room!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't really have any advice to give, but one thing I know for sure is that they will have the most wonderful home and all the love and care in the world if you decide to take them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NO you're not crazy, but you know you're asking the wrong person.........


If anyone can add these two to their pack, it's you Dawn. I'm glad you've contacted them.

I hope it works out whether you decide to add them to your family, get them into a GR Rescue or help find them a home elsewhere.

I'll be looking forward to your updates.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

My best friend currently has 8 dogs in her Connecticut house and 1 more in her home in Maine living there with their caretaker along with her former sister-in-law's dog and the caretaker's own two dogs. So I think she has you "beat". The last three dogs she had enter her home plus the one who had to go to Maine because she she couldn't get along with any of the 8 dogs here had been on "death row" in kill shelters all over the country. My friend is obsessively plugged into dog rescue organizations and has promised herself, her husband, and all of the rest of us many times that she will not take in another dog.... Then something happens. But she has always found a way. Unlike you, however, it is not she who provides most of the hands-on care to the dogs. She is disabled. It is her husband who does the physical work!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> I don't really have any advice to give, but one thing I know for sure is that they will have the most wonderful home and all the love and care in the world if you decide to take them!


I wish every dog could have the life that Clyde did!!!

Deb


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I echo what everyone else has said about how wonderful a home and life you will give this pair. I will keep everything crossed that they come home to you very quickly!

Good luck Dawn!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words, it seems this owner is really on the fence of what is best for her dogs. She has a new (human) baby, and sounds exhausted (been there). I may offer to foster for her, and maybe she will be able to take them back down the road. They sound like wonderful spoiled pups, and maybe she just needs a hand.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*



GoldenMum said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, it seems this owner is really on the fence of what is best for her dogs. She has a new (human) baby, and sounds exhausted (been there). I may offer to foster for her, and maybe she will be able to take them back down the road. They sound like wonderful spoiled pups, and maybe she just needs a hand.


GoldenMum

You are such a kind person!! Keep us posted.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, it seems this owner is really on the fence of what is best for her dogs. She has a new (human) baby, and sounds exhausted (been there). I may offer to foster for her, and maybe she will be able to take them back down the road. They sound like wonderful spoiled pups, and maybe she just needs a hand.



All I can say is "Bless You" for thinking this way. You really have a heart of gold


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So the answer to "am I crazy?" is, absolutely yes, but in such a wonderful, wonderful way!

The world could use a whole lot more crazy like yours!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I echo everyone else's support and encouragement. Those two pups couldn't get any luckier (even if you just foster). Please keep us posted!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, after several emails looks like I am going to foster these two cuties. After two months, we will reevaluate and decide if they think they can keep them or not. I have been in Europe while trying to orchestrate all this. I fly home Monday night, and Tuesday, we will connect and make arrangements to meet the pups, and the current owners. They have a long list of things I must do, and I will do what is reasonable. If all goes well, these pups will be home getting to know my pups by the 15th; I will keep this thread going through the process. Fingers crossed that whatever is best for these babies will come to fruition!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Mazel tov and thank you for being such an angel for Goldens.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

You are GREAT!!!!! And as I've said many times before Goldens are like potato chips you can't have just one! Or 2 Or 3 Or 4 I want more myself but no room for now.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Capt Jack said:


> You are GREAT!!!!! And as I've said many times before Goldens are like potato chips you can't have just one! Or 2 Or 3 Or 4 I want more myself but no room for now.


A) Dawn* is* great.

B) I need more land for my potato chips...I mean dogs!

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn

When will you get them? Tell us about them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hope you've been enjoying yourself, have a safe trip home.

You're such a wonderful person to help this family and these two Goldens. 
Looking forward to seeing pictures of them and hearing all about them.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

No you are not. We had three goldens, Buck, Hunter and KayCee when neighbors across the street told us there was a 'perfect golden" for us at the tiny rescue here in our little town. We said no, three were enough.

That night they showed up at our door with a beautiful fully grown girl who was not quite full golden but that didn't matter. It was instant love and we adopted her Dec. 7, 2002. Turns out she was heart worm positive and the little rescue couldn't pay for her treatment--we never hesitated, we had it done right away, even tho it did put a strain on the old budget. (n

This girl was our Honey Bunny and we lost her Aug. 13, 2014 at age 13+. She was the last of our goldens to go to the Rainbow Bride--6 yeas after KayCee. We never regretted one minute of the time spend with this loving, sweet girl.

After her death in Aug. we adopted a 7 year old blind Great Pyrenees with chronic ear infection (party due to the vegan diet he was fed by his vegan foster mom for a year). and we re told we were crazy to take on a dog in that condition. Well, we only had that amazing boy for 3 weeks 3 days before losing him toh emangioscarma, but he put huge paw prints on our hearts and we didn't regret one minute nor the money we spent on vet bills with his ear infection (we almost had it cleared up). And the resuce replaced him with a the pyr of our choice and we adopted a 105 pound 7 year old tha according to our vet and the previous owners vet appears to be healthy (never know, nobody suspected Shaggy had that tumor on his spleen either until it ruptured. We were told we were crazy for adoped his "huge dog that is going to eat you out of house home. Moose is in our hearts and only eats about 3 1/2 cups of food a day.

Do what your heart tells you to do.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Dawn, I hope you had a wonderful time, have a safe journey home. Looking forward to hearing about your new additions!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Dawn I just need to say that you are amazing! I could never foster, I fall in love and get attached way too easily. The kindness you are offering these people is just awesome! I sure hope they appreciate it and understand how special you are and how lucky they are! 

Good luck with all of it.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

3 goldens said:


> No you are not. We had three goldens, Buck, Hunter and KayCee when neighbors across the street told us there was a 'perfect golden" for us at the tiny rescue here in our little town. We said no, three were enough.
> 
> That night they showed up at our door with a beautiful fully grown girl who was not quite full golden but that didn't matter. It was instant love and we adopted her Dec. 7, 2002. Turns out she was heart worm positive and the little rescue couldn't pay for her treatment--we never hesitated, we had it done right away, even tho it did put a strain on the old budget.



Having followed the story of Shaggy, *3goldens*, this story does not surprise me one iota. You and your husband are angels, just like Dawn. When I think of Shaggy or I remember Clyde's last rides, I always tear up. I thank God for true dog lovers. 

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Well, after several emails looks like I am going to foster these two cuties. After two months, we will reevaluate and decide if they think they can keep them or not. I have been in Europe while trying to orchestrate all this. I fly home Monday night, and Tuesday, we will connect and make arrangements to meet the pups, and the current owners. They have a long list of things I must do, and I will do what is reasonable. If all goes well, these pups will be home getting to know my pups by the 15th; I will keep this thread going through the process. Fingers crossed that whatever is best for these babies will come to fruition!


Any updates GoldenMum?
Have the two Goldens arrived yet?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

No, I went and met them, both very sweet dogs. But there coats were very poorly cared for. The woman was crying, and very distraught over giving them up, husband doesn't like the fur in the house. I spoke with them for about an hour, I told them many of their concerns could be dealt with. Just a matter of patience, time and consistency. I left telling them to discuss what they really want, and let me know. I just got a reply that they are going to try to keep them. I offered to come and help get them started with some training suggestions, and told them if anything changes to let me know. I really think the female has thyroid disease, and is quite overweight. I hope they keep me updated, and things improve.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You're a star. Thank you for the update...is it wrong that my hope is that they end up with you? All dogs deserve to be loved, not viewed as hair producers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> You're a star. Thank you for the update...is it wrong that my hope is that they end up with you? All dogs deserve to be loved, not viewed as hair producers.



No, and it certainly wouldn't break my heart either!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you tried to help. Sounds like yet another family conflict over the dog(s). Hope things work out for the Goldens. I hope their family see that for the benefit of all.

Dogs should not have to suffer to the point things get bad. They get hard to place sometimes known as "problem" dogs. Not the Goldens fault.

Fault of the family that tried to long. I've seen it happen.


----------

